# fuel stand pipe to canister line



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I didn't save my old fuel lines for my new tank install. The manual states there should be a restriction in the stand pipe to canister to control vapors going to canister. What is the restriction and what do you put in the line? This restriction is suppose to be in the rubber hose.


----------

